# Eddy Way Cemetery 2010



## operatingnurse (Sep 21, 2009)

It was an extreme Halloween. We decorated two yards because it spilled over this year. Only daytime shots because it got too busy once the ToTers showed up.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice Work.....!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice work, love the stones and fence!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like the skellie dude in front of the Thatcher stone. He's quite dapper


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice display. I like the little guy breaking out of the coffin with the chains.


----------

